# melo suspended



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

dont know for how long but it has to be around 10-15. :nonono:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow, that is going to hurt.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

doh!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

He deserves it, and Mardy Collins does too.


As well as Andre Miller and maybe Tiny Nate.


----------



## robmack (Dec 6, 2006)

Melo's a punk how can he throw a punch and then run to his own bench b/c he's afraid to get confronted.... *No masking.* I wish Jeffries caught up to him... Nate Robinson should get suspended for a while too him and JR both for falling into the stands...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't think he will get suspended 10-15 games, more like 5-7 games.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I don't think he will get suspended 10-15 games, more like 5-7 games.


Oh, how wrong you are.

He's LUCKY if he gets 15. I think the potential is there for 20-25. The NBA takes this stuff very seriously after the Pacers/Pistons incident, and with Anthony acting like a thug and sucker punching Collins AFTER the situation had been diffused, he'll get the biggest punishment of all. And he should.

On another note, here's a picture of Melo getting Sprewelled by Jared Jeffries.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

chibul said:


> Oh, how wrong you are.
> 
> He's LUCKY if he gets 15. I think the potential is there for 20-25. The NBA takes this stuff very seriously after the Pacers/Pistons incident, and with Anthony acting like a thug and sucker punching Collins AFTER the situation had been diffused, he'll get the biggest punishment of all. And he should.
> 
> On another note, here's a picture of Melo getting Sprewelled by Jared Jeffries.


That picture is misleading...I've seen the video tons on TV and Jeffries was calm and trying to hold the NOT calm Carmelo Anthony back(until Carmelo sucker punched Mardy but I don't blame Jeffries one bit for goin after Carmelo; the league will but any honest guy would understand)...he's not trying to choke Carmelo, he's trying to keep Knicks and Nuggets away from each other...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

UD40 said:


> He deserves it, and Mardy Collins does too.
> 
> 
> As well as Andre Miller and maybe Tiny Nate.


Mardy will not or I should say SHOULD NOT get anywhere near J.R., Nate, and Carmelo...hard fouls happen all the time and the other 3 are what escalated it all


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

At least 10 games. My roommate says this might just signify AI is on the way. This could also hurt Melo's allstar bid


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I also think 10 games is about right. He connected on a punch, but he didn't instigate the fight, although he certainly escalated it. And the fight itself didn't get to the level of the melee in Detroit a couple years back.

Collins, Robinson, Jeffries and JR Smith are all going to be sitting down, too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Karl also disrespected the Knicks. Why have your starters in at that point with that lead


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ironically enough, I'd say Collins, the guy who basically started the whole thing, will serve the least amount of time.

Smith and Robinson tackled each other into the cameramen/crowd, Melo punched Collins and threw down whoever that was, and Jeffries responded by chasing Carmelo to the other side of the floor (which was AWESOME, btw). Collins just committed a hard foul.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Rawse said:


> *Ironically enough, I'd say Collins, the guy who basically started the whole thing, will serve the least amount of time.*
> 
> Smith and Robinson tackled each other into the cameramen/crowd, Melo punched Collins and threw down whoever that was, and Jeffries responded by chasing Carmelo to the other side of the floor (which was AWESOME, btw). Collins just committed a hard foul.


Why would he get the most time? He didn't throw a punch? He wasn't involved in a wrestling match that ended up in the stands? Simply put, he didn't start all this...Nate and J.R. started the first part of it and then just when it's died down, Melo punches Collins...hard fouls happen all the time..Collins will get a game or 2 but I don't think he should get more...Carmelo will get the most, and then J.R. and Nate will get alot too


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> Why would he get the most time? He didn't throw a punch? He wasn't involved in a wrestling match that ended up in the stands? Simply put, he didn't start all this...Nate and J.R. started the first part of it and then just when it's died down, Melo punches Collins...hard fouls happen all the time..Collins will get a game or 2 but I don't think he should get more...Carmelo will get the most, and then J.R. and Nate will get alot too


Without the Collins hard foul, ESPN would have run something other than Nuggets-Knicks as the lead story tonight.

Hard fouls do happen (though not "all the time"), but when hard fouls happen with a minute left in the game in a blowout, things like this also happen.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i havent seen the video is it really bad for melo??


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHI2HYE2J0A


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amazing that a punch used to get you 2-3 games. Now a punch gets you 10 games. That is ridiculous.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

tell me about it, that guy deserved it, it was the guy that took jr smith down off the layup right??? yeah well he deserved to get more done to him, wat a stupid thing to do when a guy is going for a layup, obviously cant hack losing


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

melo4life said:


> tell me about it, that guy deserved it, it was the guy that took jr smith down off the layup right??? yeah well he deserved to get more done to him, wat a stupid thing to do when a guy is going for a layup, obviously cant hack losing


no one deserves to get punched. are you serious?? Why would you push the ball when your up by 20 pts. Comeon now. He made a hard foul because the Nuggets were shoving it down there throats. I think that melo should get a good 15 games. I like carmelo but that was uncalled for. Everything was starting to calm down and then he starts it up again and throws more punches. No, i think he gets 15. Thats what he should get.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Having your two best players in the last minutes of the game with a *20 point* lead, is absolutely inexcusable. Though Collins's action was excessive, thats going to happen when your ramming a team up the *** after it had already, for all intensive purposes, accepted the loss.


----------



## Ruda (Jul 21, 2005)

I was watching the whole game and when the Nuggs didn't put in Carmelo and Camby, the NYK made numerous comebacks. The Nuggets were only up by 10 or so when our starters were in, it was just that they were at the end of making a run and thats why it seems like we kept our starters in the whole time. So, they were just trying to make sure they got the win.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

If your team can give up a 15-20 point lead to the "KNICKS" in 2 minutes, then wow.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah the knicks were on a roll, and when camby and melo fire up its good to watch and hard to stop


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There was a time when this sort of stuff would happen twice a week,but the league doesn't like it and they will make sure that everyone knows you aren't going to do it.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I say Melo should be suspended more than 10, but only because he acted like a girl and ran away after he hit the guy..haha.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i would hit him harder, but stay


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think there isn't any rule that prohibite teams to play their starters, even in a blowout... NY should've played without any hard fouls being or not blowed. This blowout and this fight just show that instead of playing defense and improving their game, Knicks not only let other teams destroy them, and try to overcome this sucking with a terrible fight. Knicks just have to act like a basketball team and play good enough to avoid this ridiculous blowouts... Some trades would help getting some wins, also.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Can someone clear up what happened between Isiah and Melo?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

isiah said to him something like "carmelo, you and camby shouldn't of been in the game, when your team is up by 20 points and its all over, you guys should of been on the bench" but why does he say that to them, he aint the boss of what we do, and there aint any rules to say you have to sub ur best players off when you up by heaps and the game is basically over. Just an excuse to try and cover up what his stupid team did, there was no reason to do that.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i dont think it was a sucker punch at all. dude knew it was coming! he was talking right to him. nobody knows what was said. its inexcusable, but i never saw a "sucker punch" like some suggest. thats how a fight starts...


----------



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

hey im from the laker part of this forum...i've seen the video and i beleive everyone who threw punches should be suspended for the whole season...fighting with other players is uncalled for...if artest got suspended the whole season for punching a fan why does punching a player get you about 10-15 games???both situations are grave and should have the same punsihment...so why lighten up the penalty of melo???just because he's a marquee player for the nba???melo has now tainted his all star career...that goes for the others who were involved...the guys who got involved but only to stop the fight should receive 5 game suspensions for being on the court...those who really were involved in the punching and pushing and the jersey pulling should be suspended the whole season...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

px said:


> hey im from the laker part of this forum...i've seen the video and i beleive everyone who threw punches should be suspended for the whole season...fighting with other players is uncalled for...if artest got suspended the whole season for punching a fan why does punching a player get you about 10-15 games???both situations are grave and should have the same punsihment...so why lighten up the penalty of melo???just because he's a marquee player for the nba???melo has now tainted his all star career...that goes for the others who were involved...the guys who got involved but only to stop the fight should receive 5 game suspensions for being on the court...those who really were involved in the punching and pushing and the jersey pulling should be suspended the whole season...


Silliest post in the history of this board. No need to even defend that position.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Nate Robinson and Jared Jefferies are the equivalent of goons in hockey.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Nate Robinson and Jared Jefferies are the equivalent of goons in hockey.


naming jared jeffries just lost you a lot of credibility....


everyone knows he's a mild mannered guy and highly respectful/respected.....

now nate robinson and carmelo anthony thats another story


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

melo gets 15 games suspension, just misses out on the cleveland game (my brothers fav team) dam!!!!!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> naming jared jeffries just lost you a lot of credibility....
> 
> 
> everyone knows he's a mild mannered guy and highly respectful/respected.....
> ...


Yes, Jeffries isn't a goon. I actually don't blame him for chasing after Anthony in a rage. But he does deserve to be suspended for it. 

Anthony, Robinson, Smith, and Collins I have have less sympathy for.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Melo has proven himself to be a bit of a thug. I was basing my theory on JJ due to his charging across the floor to get at Melo...along with the famous pic of him chasing Melo. 

As far as Melo missing the Cavs game, he'll hopefully get his suspension cut back after the Players' Union files a grievance, so there's hope after all.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im still stand by my statement that JR is getting robbed. im not gonna lie, i was taken out purposely much like JR was in mid flight and i reacted the same way JR did. everything would have ended if nate didnt act like a ****ing retard...


----------

